# Linplug ceasing operation



## HiEnergy (Jun 2, 2017)

http://linplug.com/

As the title says...


----------



## JPQ (Jun 2, 2017)

I am super sad. Is any reason buy their synths now? does any these synths have something unique.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

Spectral is pretty unique.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 2, 2017)

That's a shame. Disco DSP also seems to have shut down.

I wonder if it may be a question of piracy, low sales, hardware revitalization and we will see more shut down ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 2, 2017)

Too bad. Albino, CronoX and Octopus have long been workhorses for me.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jun 2, 2017)

From the newsletter:

Dear Friends of LinPlug,
... To make it short, I feel my mission for the computer musician is fulfilled and there are other missions waiting for me...


----------



## aumordia (Jun 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> That's a shame. Disco DSP also seems to have shut down.
> 
> I wonder if it may be a question of piracy, low sales, hardware revitalization and we will see more shut down ?



I think it's because, as they say, "good enough is good enough," and that bar was cleared a long time ago with Sylenth1/Massive/etc. Beyond that, it boils down to taste, and there simply are way fewer synth connoisseurs than there are general synth users.

As I said on KVR, the truth is that it doesn't take much to create great music, especially with modern tech. Therefore, woe betide the makers of the "much." I would not want to be in their shoes.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Spectral is pretty unique.



That's the one I like. But another one I rarely use. I am however glad I grabbed it while it was still available. The rest of Linplug didn't do much for me.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 2, 2017)

maybe he got hired by Apple ? 

I was just discussing this with someone this week. The bar has been set so high by the likes of U-he, Omni, Synthmaster, Serum, etc., and a few fringe companies it really takes allot now to make a dent in the virtual synth category.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Too bad. Albino, CronoX and Octopus have long been workhorses for me.



Same here. Although I've gone to other options it seems I always come back to these three.

I wish Peter all the best. He had been at this for quite a while, I remember being told a long time ago that he started out at one of the bigger software companies, (not sure if it was Steinberg or N-I) which he then left to start Linplug? My first Linplug synth was Gakstoar, then there was Delta.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2017)

So for those 'unaware' is the only solid alternative Rob Papen Predator ?? Is it everything that Albino was and more ??


----------



## Rohann (Jun 2, 2017)

aumordia said:


> As I said on KVR, the truth is that it doesn't take much to create great music, especially with modern tech. Therefore, woe betide the makers of the "much." I would not want to be in their shoes.


From a production standpoint? Sure. From something that's creatively interesting and expertly written? No amount of tech affords one that .


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 4, 2017)

I lost my Custom Sleeved PC Cable maker too.
There's several nowadays.
He said the same thing LinPlug did....


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

albino was an amazing synth. Very disappointing.


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> So for those 'unaware' is the only solid alternative Rob Papen Predator ?? Is it everything that Albino was and more ??



when I tried to buy albino after it had been discontinued, Rob Papen told me predator contained much of albinos architecture and was capable of making the same sounds, but as yet Im not seeing this.
Predator sounds good in its own right, in a different way, but albino had a "warmth" to it that predator doesnt have, and it sounds cooler and sharper imho


----------



## Saxer (Aug 1, 2017)

DiscoDSP: 

_Temporarily closed.
I'm sick and unable to attend._
_Thanks for your understanding._​
That's sad too! Wishing all the best...


----------



## MisteR (Aug 7, 2017)

Picked up the Spectral today because, well... I needed to find an instrument to buy. It was Monday, after all. For $50, how could I resist. Lots of great sounds here!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 8, 2017)

Hoping for the best.



Saxer said:


> DiscoDSP:
> 
> _Temporarily closed._
> _I'm sick and unable to attend._
> ...


----------



## Rap-sody (Sep 6, 2017)

Always sad when a developer has to give up...


----------

